# Enthoo Pro owners: Can you actually fit the 200mm fan on top



## El_Mayo (Jul 12, 2015)

The manual suggests I can and I've seen images online showing it being done, however the right screws aren't provided with the case


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2015)

According to that picture it only fits in the front.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2015)

Specs charts says it will install in the top, manual shows it doesn't.

Actually in the image you posted, it appears that the screws go in from inside the chassis and into those holes.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 12, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Specs charts says it will install in the top, manual shows it doesn't.
> 
> Actually in the image you posted, it appears that the screws go in from inside the chassis and into those holes.



awh mate I thought that as well, but I'd need some sort of perpendicular screwdriver to do that.



erocker said:


> According to that picture it only fits in the front.




Yeah it says nothing in the chart, but you can see it on the exploded view


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2015)

El_Mayo said:


> awh mate I thought that as well, but I'd need some sort of perpendicular screwdriver to do that.



Well i did not see heads for the screws, so its that or grab some zip ties and "stick" it in there for now.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 12, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Well i did not see heads for the screws, so its that or grab some zip ties and "stick" it in there for now.



I will have to give that a go and see if there are no nasty vibrations!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 13, 2015)

I just took a look in my case for that and yes it looks like you can fit the 200mm fan up top. But as you mention there could be difficulties securing the fan the case. It looks like the holes are too small in the case so if you are careful you could try drilling out the holes to make them a tiny bit wider to fit the fan screws.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 13, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> I just took a look in my case for that and yes it looks like you can fit the 200mm fan up top. But as you mention there could be difficulties securing the fan the case. It looks like the holes are too small in the case so if you are careful you could try drilling out the holes to make them a tiny bit wider to fit the fan screws.



Thanks EGG, I'll see if I can borrow a drill from someone. Any idea what size I need to make them?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 13, 2015)

El_Mayo said:


> Thanks EGG, I'll see if I can borrow a drill from someone. Any idea what size I need to make them?


I don't have any fan screws handy but I seem to recall fan screw stems having a 3mm diameter. The screw thread should add about a millimetre or two to the total diameter of the screw. The holes in my case for the possible top 200mm fan mount are only about 2mm wide. I'd suggest to start drilling with small bits and to increase your drill bit size gradually as to not make the hole too big.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 17, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> I just took a look in my case for that and yes it looks like you can fit the 200mm fan up top. But as you mention there could be difficulties securing the fan the case. It looks like the holes are too small in the case so if *you are careful you could try drilling out the holes to make them a tiny bit wider to fit the fan screws*.





sopduztop said:


> you are careful you could try drilling out the holes to make them a tiny bit wider to fit the fan screws.


nice copy pasta

---------

Had any luck yet El_Mayo?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 17, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> nice copy pasta
> 
> ---------
> 
> Had any luck yet El_Mayo?


Haven't got me hands on a drill yet buddy.


----------

